# Migrazione da baselayout1 a baselayout2/openrc

## ago

Salve, dopo numerosi secoli finalmente si sta per stabilizzare openrc (lol)

Questo vuole essere un avviso, per tutti quelli che leggeranno, di non aggiornare ad occhi chiusi per poi venire a dire che non funziona nulla ( stile aggiornamento di python )

La guida da seguire per il passaggio si trova quiLast edited by ago on Sun Oct 09, 2011 12:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pascalbrax

io dopo openrc mi ritrovo con due root...

```
 $ df -h

Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

rootfs                100G   13G   88G  13% /  <--

/dev/root             100G   13G   88G  13% /  <--

rc-svcdir             1.0M   76K  948K   8% /lib64/rc/init.d

udev                   10M  184K  9.9M   2% /dev

shm                   1.9G     0  1.9G   0% /dev/shm

/dev/md4              1.8T  946G  817G  54% /mnt/store
```

```
 $ mount -l

rootfs on / type rootfs (rw)

/dev/root on / type jfs (rw,noatime)

proc on /proc type proc (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

rc-svcdir on /lib64/rc/init.d type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,size=1024k,mode=755)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620)

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

/dev/md4 on /mnt/store type jfs (rw,noatime)

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,devmode=0664,devgid=85)

binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
```

che cosa sbaglio?

----------

## jezet

Stesso problema!

```

# df -h

Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

rootfs                 19G  9.7G  7.8G  56% /      <---

/dev/root              19G  9.7G  7.8G  56% /    <---

rc-svcdir             1.0M   92K  932K   9% /lib/rc/init.d

udev                   10M  260K  9.8M   3% /dev

shm                  1012M     0 1012M   0% /dev/shm

/dev/sda2             471M   19M  429M   5% /boot

/dev/sda8             106G  7.5G   94G   8% /home

/dev/sdb1             233G  190G   44G  82% /mnt/usb

```

ciao

eg

----------

## riverdragon

Pure io, ma è sempre stato così. Sono andato a curiosare con genlop, ecco il mio passaggio ad openrc:

```
Sat Jan 26 15:02:27 2008 >>> sys-apps/openrc-9999
```

Quanto tempo!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ago

Che poi è la stessa cosa scritta 2 volte, non sono root con dati diversi =)

----------

## lele_dj

Leggendo il manuale ....

```
voce rootfs in /etc/mtab

In precedenza, la voce iniziale rootfs era stata rimossa da /etc/mtab, ed era presente solamente la voce / della root reale. L'oggetto duplicato rootfs è stato effettivamente riaggiunto durante lo spegnimento. In OpenRC, entrambe le voci devono essere presenti per il pieno supporto a initramfs e root su tmpfs. Ciò significa anche meno scritture necessarie durante lo spegnimento
```

devrebbe quindi essere normale vedere 2 rootfs    :Wink: 

P.S. Con il passaggio a baselayout2/openrc sono passato da 18 secondi per fare il boot a 12 secondi .... ridotto del 30% il tempo di boot ... mica male   :Laughing: 

----------

## wilma_dammi_la_clava

openrc meraviglioso...a me però ha portato una bella serie di assurdità mai riscontrate fin'ora, tipo trovarmi con processi zombie a piene mani, tutti gnome-terminal o bash... evolution è diventato lento come la messa cantata in latino al contrario....

 update 

Ok ufficialmente evolution non ne vuol più sapere di inviare i messaggi..... maremma gatta.....

----------

## ago

La migrazione è stata effettuata.

Spostato da Annuncio a Normale.

----------

## xdarma

 *wilma_dammi_la_clava wrote:*   

> openrc meraviglioso...a me però ha portato una bella serie di assurdità mai riscontrate fin'ora, tipo trovarmi con processi zombie a piene mani, tutti gnome-terminal o bash..

 

Sembra che tu non sia l'unico ad aver questo problema:

 *Quote:*   

> See, there's this leeeetle problem that OpenRC tends to not kill processes that well.

 

Ti lascio il link alla versione "experimental" che *forse* risolve il problema:

CGROUPS SUPPORT FOR OPENRC

Sempre che tu voglia sperimentare ulteriormente ;-)

----------

